# [56] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [35-21]



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Yes there's a game tonight.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2/26 C's go to Houston*

Good luck to you!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: 2/26 C's go to Houston*



AZNoob said:


> Good luck to you!


thx..we need it.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: 2/26 C's go to Houston*

I have the urge to see Gerald Green dunk...


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: 2/26 C's go to Houston*



AZNoob said:


> I have the urge to see Gerald Green dunk...


And we have the urge to lose our 5th in a row.

BTW, how dare you come into our forum and wish us good luck! We take the Celtics seriously and find it offensive when teams want us to win a game.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Moral victories?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

it used to actually be somewhat of a decision for me to make on monday nights of whether to watch 24 or the c's...and even tho this is possibly the worst season of 24 yet its not even a question...let me know how bad we lose by...


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Man, it's so hard to watch these games. I really wish someone would teach this team how to grab a damn rebound.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

lol at the Rockets record... well T-Mac's sitting out, so its like we're teasing you guys to try to beat us. Bonzi stepping up for us so far.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

That was a pretty follow by Delonte.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

is this how bad all your games were offensively when pierce was out?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

seeing how bad you guys are offensively, its definitely Durant > Oden


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

if pierce wants out, the choice is definitely durant. otherwise its up in the air


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

this game is terrible...omg someone do something


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> it used to actually be somewhat of a decision for me to make on monday nights of whether to watch 24 or the c's...and even tho this is possibly the worst season of 24 yet its not even a question...let me know how bad we lose by...



Too little Jack Bauer, too much worthless, useless, pointless characters.


This game's pretty bad. 35-29 at half time?

Bonzi Wells just had his season high with 16 in the 3rd quarter...and he's the leading scorer.

Wow.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



aquaitious said:


> Too little Jack Bauer, too much worthless, useless, pointless characters.




i agree...although the ending was good...


and also next weeks episode looks like the 24 i used to know so im excited for that




> This game's pretty bad. 35-29 at half time?
> 
> Bonzi Wells just had his season high with 16 in the 3rd quarter...and he's the leading scorer.
> 
> Wow



if tmac was playing we would be losing 80-44 right now so i guess we should count our lucky stars


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

_Heroes_ is my new 9:00 and _24_ has been regulated to tape.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

as poor as this season has been, i cant turn my back on jack...its not even halfway thru the season i am confident that they can turn it around


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

I just play the lottery simulator during C's games and count how many time we come up 1-2.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

We have 60 points with 4 min left in the game.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

ha! tie game. 68-68.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Freaking Telfair and his comback.

Prem, burn in a fire.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

I guess I'll watch the last few minutes.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

we are going to win this one.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Crazy 3 by Pierce!


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Pierce!!


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Freaking Pierce, man.

Never thought I would say that.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Pierce caught that pass and said "Oden (Durant), how do you like this"!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

why can't you guys just give us the W like you're suppose to... what a saaaaad game for us


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



aquaitious said:


> Prem, burn in a fire.


See, if you would _Heroes_ you would know that it may be possible to heal from burns in seconds.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

take that grizzlies


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Lame...this game didnt even matter to you guys...no offense, but we needed this win more than you all did...=P


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Scrubaline 0-5 from three. Nice life.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



AZNoob said:


> Lame...this game didnt even matter to you guys...no offense, but we needed this win more than you all did...=P


none taken.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



Yao Mania said:


> why can't you guys just give us the W like you're suppose to... what a saaaaad game for us


Payback for trolling the Celtics board.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Pierce = teh awesome.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Pierce hit some big shots - but I thought the turning point of the game was when Telfair came in. Yes, you read that right, Telfair was the difference. He came in, started attacking the hoop, and was uncharacteristically active on defense. He made some steals, blocked a shot or two, and provided a spark the Celtics needed.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



pokpok said:


> this game is terrible...omg someone do something



seriously right now i feel id be a better gm for the celtics.
before the deadline i wouldve sent wally, kandi man and telfair to new jersey for kidd. signed shawn kemp haha. yea thats right this team sucks. kendrick perkins to phoenix for raja bell. and get the this team mentally in the games thats the problem they jus dont give a **** n e more.

jefferson
kemp
pierce
bell
kidd


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



Causeway said:


> Pierce hit some big shots - but I thought the turning point of the game was when Telfair came in. Yes, you read that right, Telfair was the difference. He came in, started attacking the hoop, and was uncharacteristically active on defense. He made some steals, blocked a shot or two, and provided a spark the Celtics needed.


so i guess there is hope for telfair


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



TheTruth34 said:


> seriously right now i feel id be a better gm for the celtics.
> before the deadline i wouldve sent wally, kandi man and telfair to new jersey for kidd. signed shawn kemp haha. yea thats right this team sucks. kendrick perkins to phoenix for raja bell. and get the this team mentally in the games thats the problem they jus dont give a **** n e more.
> 
> jefferson
> ...


oh and i would try to get chris wilcox. kemp is too old to handle the whole load. splitting with wilcox would be seemingly effective.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Danny Ainge use NBA Lives to propose ridiculous trades too.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



> seriously right now i feel id be a better gm for the celtics.
> before the deadline i wouldve sent wally, kandi man and telfair to new jersey for kidd. signed shawn kemp haha. yea thats right this team sucks. kendrick perkins to phoenix for raja bell. and get the this team mentally in the games thats the problem they jus dont give a **** n e more.


This may be an early candidate for Worst Post of the Year (2007).


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

What happened to Powe? He gets the starting nod, plays 3 minutes, and then doesn't come back in again. Was that supposed to be some motivational thing for Gomes or something? I hate the way Rivers jerks Powe around. Either play him or don't. 

After the first 3 quarters, I thought I was witnessing the worst Celtics game I've ever watched, and that's not an easy thing to accomplish. There must have been something in the arena that made everyone think the basket was somewhere else. That was a horrid display of shooting. I can't believe we won. I was beginning to think Pierce lost his clutch play, but he still seems to have it.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Telfair was scared of the ball on that possession in which Pierce hit that three. He clearly should've taken the shot with the shot-clock at four rather than passing it to Pierce who was beintg doubled.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



Premier said:


> Telfair was scared of the ball on that possession in which Pierce hit that three. He clearly should've taken the shot with the shot-clock at four rather than passing it to Pierce who was beintg doubled.


Well, Telfair has to think trice before he does anything. If he shoots and misses, Rivers will put him in the Doc house for nine games. If he makes a bad pass, Rivers will do the same. If he passes it to Pierce and Pierce doesn't get the 3, he'll be benched for the rest of the game.

It's a lose-lose situation for Telfair.

Watch, next game he'll play under five minutes.


Also, I love the whole Gomes-Powe thing. Is Doc trying to prove a point by not playing Gomes the first three minutes of the game and starting Powe?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

Although I'm with aqua on Telfair's situation, it certainly wasn't lose-lose until he proved he couldn't play. He was bestowed the starting job immediately and did start thirty games. It's not as if he didn't get a chance.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



P-Dub34 said:


> Although I'm with aqua on Telfair's situation, it certainly wasn't lose-lose until he proved he couldn't play. He was bestowed the starting job immediately and did start thirty games. It's not as if he didn't get a chance.


I dunno P-Dub, I remember everyone being very happy with Telfair at the beginning of the season when he averaged like 12 points and 5/6 assists.

I'm not defending him, but we can't say he "forgot" to play after his first month/month and a half.

Something must have changed.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



P-Dub34 said:


> Although I'm with aqua on Telfair's situation, it certainly wasn't lose-lose until he proved he couldn't play. He was bestowed the starting job immediately and did start thirty games. It's not as if he didn't get a chance.


He's still young and was making mistakes. So Doc did what he does - completely kill what little confidence he had left.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

I'm so sick of Glenn getting blamed for everything. Is he a rotten coach? Absolutely. Is he the reason Sebastian Telfair can't play well enough to get any minutes? No. He was given the starting job despite the fact that he hasn't proven he's a better one guard than Delonte West, a two-guard. His shooting started out better than advertised but that quickly fell by the wayside. In the month of December the most assists he tallied in one game was 5, and he hasn't had a _single_ double digit assist game all year. 

I realize he's young. He's also a pro athlete. Regardless of the attitude your coach shows towards you, it's on you to perform (as, to his credit, he's already admitted). I've played for coaches who haven't given me what I felt was a fair shake and it's up to you to play through it (and he was getting solid minutes for a large chunk of the year). Telfair himself has said he's played like crap and landed himself on the bench (even though some people here think that's just a song and dance). I agree Glenn hasn't helped his development but to sit there and blame Rivers for Telfair not being able to shoot, distribute, or defend is just a cop out.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

It's of course not entirely Docs fault. But Doc is certainly part of the problem - especially in dealing with young guys. Which happen to be the majority of our team. Coachs do have an effect - especially on young guys.

Which young player has excelled beyond expectations thanks to Doc?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

if telfair had any basketball talent at all, doc would not have been able to screw that up...in 1 year telfair will be flippin burgers next to joseph forte and thats where this experiment ends


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*

I hope Doc is managing that burger joint.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



> Which young player has excelled beyond expectations thanks to Doc?


Al Jefferson is infinitely better this year than anyone thought. No one thought Tony Allen was capable of doing what he was doing this year. Delonte West has exceeded the expectations of many.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



P-Dub34 said:


> Al Jefferson is infinitely better this year than anyone thought.


"infinitely" is a little strong. People have been very high on Big Al from day one. If anything they were disappointed in him not living up to what they thought he could and should be, until this season. Most of that ws due to injuries, and now being healthy.



> No one thought Tony Allen was capable of doing what he was doing this year.


Yours truly had a thread on TA before the season stating that now that his legal troubles were (mostly) behind him, and he was injury free (so much for that), he would have a break out season.



> Delonte West has exceeded the expectations of many.


Delonte has been nice - but I would say lived up to, not "exceeded the expectations of many".


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



> "infinitely" is a little strong.


Not after that "season" he had last year.



> Yours truly had a thread on TA before the season stating that now that his legal troubles were (mostly) behind him, and he was injury free (so much for that), he would have a break out season.


And no one agreed with you. You were clearly one of the only people on this board who thought Allen had anything to give this year.



> Delonte has been nice - but I would say lived up to, not "exceeded the expectations of many".


Not too many people around here thought West would ever be having 11 assist games...ever.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: [55] - Celtics [13-42] at Rockets [Better]*



P-Dub34 said:


> Not after that "season" he had last year.


True. But I'd say last season was more of a disappointment, than this season is a surprise. And a lot of that was injuries and conditioning - not talent. This is the Al we all thought we were getting. And I think he has even more in him




> And no one agreed with you. You were clearly one of the only people on this board who thought Allen had anything to give this year.


I'd have to go back to the thread - but you are probably right. But I give no credit to Doc for this. I thought TA would have a great season and would have been disappointed otherwise.




> Not too many people around here thought West would ever be having 11 assist games...ever.


True. But his season is 11.4 points and 4.5 assists. Nice - but not exceeding expectations - at least in my book.


----------

